# Hellers Meat Seasonings



## MossyMO

I have purchased this brand seasoning at the meat supply store in Minot, but I am from West Fargo. Does anyone know where I can locally pick up their seasonings. The seasonings I would like to replace are: Hellers North Country, Hellers Bratwurst, Hellers Summer Sauage, Hellers Pepper Sticks, Hellers Jalapeno Sticks and Hellers Cheddar Sticks. Or do you know of any good alternatives to these mixes that are available in my area? 
Thanks,


----------



## KEN W

I know what you are saying....Hellers is my favorite seasoning.I get it from Minot Restuarant Supply.I've never seen it anywhere else.Have you contacted your local butchers?


----------



## Robert A. Langager

http://www.michlitch.com/hellerseasonings.php


----------

